# Reheat meatballs



## cosmicgirl (Nov 5, 2012)

Hate to use a microwave to reheat meatballs and have heard that some restaurants use a steamer for dry balls but I need to reheat balls in their sauce a portion at a time during off hours. Thought about boil bags, or is gentle stove heating & then covered in the oven 5 mins the way to go?! Want them to hold their shape, be moist, up to temp & be out quick'ish! Am I asking too much?!


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

Why can't you hold them?


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Roast them off until just barely done then get them cooled and stored, then give them a few seconds in the deep fryer on pickup and youre good to go.  It works surprisingly well.  Dont sauce them til its time to plate.


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Twyst said:


> Roast them off until just barely done then get them cooled and stored, then give them a few seconds in the deep fryer on pickup and youre good to go. It works surprisingly well. Dont sauce them til its time to plate.


Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....excuse me? Did you just admit that you use the fryer for things like that?

OMG!


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Deep fryer version is Hash House style. You can keep them in sauce in steamtable or I have seen holding them in a pot on the stove set to simmer with tomato juice. I do not like microwave, it toughens them.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Chefross said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....excuse me? Did you just admit that you use the fryer for things like that?
> 
> OMG!


Shallow pan fry. That's code for deep fryer.


----------



## cosmicgirl (Nov 5, 2012)

I only hold them during main service - lunch and dinner, but during the afternoon or after dinner until about midnight I don't like to. Microwaves do make them hard plus I cook my balls in the sauce and want them to be sucking up all that goodness while in the fridge! 
Fryer doesn't appeal to me...
No one likes the bag n boil idea?


----------



## chefbuba (Feb 17, 2010)

How many meatballs are you selling in a shift? I don't see the problem with holding for a couple of extra hrs. Is there a point where they start to deteriorate from hot holding?


----------



## twyst (Jan 22, 2012)

Chefross said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.....excuse me? Did you just admit that you use the fryer for things like that?
> 
> OMG!


Its a trick i learned in a really high end respected restaurant so dont knock it til you try it! I was shocked when I saw them get dropped into the fryer too, but 20 seconds in a 410 degree fryer and they came up beautiful and golden brown. A 400+ degree fryer is also gaining a lot of popularity as a way to sear things like 72 hour sous vide short ribs etc as well since David Chang released his momofuku book a few years ago.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

I have seen them breaded as well as ravioli and deep fried


----------



## chefross (May 5, 2010)

Twyst said:


> Its a trick i learned in a really high end respected restaurant so dont knock it til you try it! I was shocked when I saw them get dropped into the fryer too, but 20 seconds in a 410 degree fryer and they came up beautiful and golden brown. A 400+ degree fryer is also gaining a lot of popularity as a way to sear things like 72 hour sous vide short ribs etc as well since David Chang released his momofuku book a few years ago.


Thanks for clarifying.........I suppose the fryers are kept just for these purposes and the oil changed and filtered regularly.


----------



## cosmicgirl (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't think they'll break down its just that I'm really strict about my 4 hour holding period and my team break down the holding stations at the end of each service. I like my system. Went to my friend who is the chef at the Wolfgang Puck bistro here and he says the bags work great on WP's goulash so I guess I've made my decision. Better go buy a decent vacuum sealer... So my next question will be... In another thread I guess! Thanks for the input, wish we could do this in real life over beer!


----------



## brandon odell (Aug 19, 2012)

Another easy way to do it is to put a single order in an omelet pan on the stove, cover with another pan (or even a lid if you have them), add a little water and reheat them in the sauce for 3-4 minutes. I don't like heating anything in plastic. Plastics break down with heat and release carcinogens into the food. Plastic should only be used for food storage, not cooking.


----------



## chadateit (Oct 16, 2012)

Why is it so difficult to just start em in a pan on the stove, baste with a little butter and drop in a blazing hot oven for a few minutes? Unless its a fast food place or the meatballs are meatloaf sized, it's a super easy pickup.


----------



## cosmicgirl (Nov 5, 2012)

Not at all fast food, no butter, kosher issues (big Jewish crowd) plus they are already cooked in their sauce. It's ok I've got it sorted now. Awesome company that makes SAFE boil in bags + vacuum seal = moist, quick, hot, fluffy balls. Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------

